# 그다지 vs 그렇게



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I just encountered the following sentence:
...나부터는 자기 나라나 자기 나라의 문화가 세계 최고라고 하는 다른 이들의 영상에는 *그다지* 마음이 가지 않는다.

This is the first time I've seen 그다지 and I'm wondering how it is different from 그렇게?

In all the example sentences in naver, it seems like it's completely interchangeable with 그렇게:
그다지 뜨겁지 않다 
그다지 멀지 않다 
그다지 어렵지 않다
그다지 슬퍼할 것은 없다 
그다지 가고 싶지도 않다 
그다지 잘하지는 못한다 
그다지 곤란은 없다 
그다지 싫지는 않다  
그다지 나쁘지도 않다 
그는 그다지 눈에 띄지 존재다


----------



## Rance

그다지 is defined as "그렇게_까지_" by Naver Dic.
It is used:
- in a negative statement along with  ~않다, or 못하다.
- or in a interrogative statement.


-까지 is used to indicate that the case is more extreme.

너가 그렇게 좋아할 줄 몰랐다. (I didn't expect you to like that much.)
너가 그렇게까지 좋아할 줄 몰랐다.  (I didn't expect you to like THAT so much.)
너가 그다지 좋아할 줄 몰랐다. (X)
Here, you cannot interchange with 그다지 because the sentence is not interrogative nor negative.

If use 뜨겁다 and 안 뜨겁다 as reference, we can list the expression by the decreasing order of hotness.

뜨겁다
..
그렇게 뜨겁지 않다
..
그다지 뜨겁지 않다
..
안 뜨겁다


----------



## Hyeonki Jang

I Think  그다지 and 그렇게 express almost same amount of similarity.

그다지,그렇게 다르지 않다 = 거의 비슷하다.
 If you have questions.  Go for it.


----------



## dhchong

그다지 and 그렇게 both mean 'so much' or 'to that extend'. The only difference is that '그렇게' can be used in negative and positive phrase while '그다지' can be used only in negative phrase.


----------

